# Any way to make car alarm louder?



## buk azwell (Nov 23, 2012)

mayo302 said:


> Factory car alarm is a weak half-honk every 2-3 seconds. Was able to test this by locking with keyfob, then unlocking manually and opening the door. Probably not audible farther than 50 feet away, and definitely not from inside my house unless I'm right by an open window.
> Anyone tried making the honk longer/louder or adding a siren?


you could add a 12 volt siren to the horn but it would go off every time you arm the car or press the horn!! or maybe a louder horn to replace the factory one? or fit a stand alone alarm system.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Have it set off explosives if the alarm is tripped. Loud enough for ya?


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Train Horn!


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Look into Hella Horns. They replace factory horns, but are a lot louder.


----------

